# Curves gym in alicante area



## katie5252 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hello Everyone,
Was just wondering if anybody knows, if there is a Curves in Alicante at all. Or anything similar..


----------



## katie5252 (Jul 2, 2011)

Just too add a Post note.... I would also like to hear, if anyone has thought of starting one up, but decided not too... Any info would be great


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The usual stuff applies I'm afraid. You'd need to register as autonomo and pay the monthly fee, insurances, premises costs and of course theres unemployment which means alot of people wont be able to afford going to exercise classes.....

That said, I dont know the Alicante area. Maybe there are some holiday hotels who have guests that maybe interested, if you ran something from them once a week??? You may need a fact finding visit or two to "knock on doors"???

Jo xxx


----------



## katie5252 (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks jo,
Yes I agree, I have lived in spain before, and know that its not easy, I am looking really at targeting the older expat community, who find gyms too alien to them.. but would like somewhere like curves , where they can come 3 times a week, and meet up with similar people.. you can do this exercise even at 70 years old, and not only is it healthy for your body its also your mind as well.... I just need to find a good area, where people come down to on a regular basis... and build a network... I speak Spanish, and have my Identity card.. So I am half way there


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

katie5252 said:


> Thanks jo,
> Yes I agree, I have lived in spain before, and know that its not easy, I am looking really at targeting the older expat community, who find gyms too alien to them.. but would like somewhere like curves , where they can come 3 times a week, and meet up with similar people.. you can do this exercise even at 70 years old, and not only is it healthy for your body its also your mind as well.... I just need to find a good area, where people come down to on a regular basis... and build a network... I speak Spanish, and have my *Identity card*.. So I am half way there


Identity card? What's that? 

I don't know what a curves gym is - but we used to have two privately run gyms in my part of town - both now closed - one was originally ladies only but had to expand to accept anyone at all - & even that didn't save it

they did everything from weights to spinning, to yoga to zumba - different people hired rooms for their classes

one of the former partners is now hiring a church hall to try to scrape a living together

and this is quite an 'affluent' town in the scheme of things, with a large expat population, which is almost certainly largely retired or early retired with a decent guaranteed income, & comparatively low unemployment

the Spansih retired tend to go to the highly subsidised gym & classes at the ayto run sports centre


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

I live in the Seville area so I'm nowhere near Alicante. But I can speak about Curves here in Seville. My Spanish sister-in-law worked at Curves for a number of years. She started at one maybe 10 years ago and the place was booming. Several years down the line it started to falter and she was laid off. Luckily she got picked up to work right away at another Curves in another part of the city. But a year or two later that one closed, and after that she only found a part-time position at a Curves outside of the city. Then that one shut down too and she was unemployed. She did a little substituting at one Curves that was left in the area, then that one closed too. Three years later she's still unemployed. 

So at least in Seville, Curves had its moment and the moment passed. What seems to have spawned in its place are "low cost" gyms. There's one in my town, and while they have all the typical machines their draw seems to be the variety of classes that they offer, which the women seem to flock to. The young guys who pump iron wouldn't be caught dead there. 

I'm not sure how all of this would translate to the expat crowd that you would cater to, but you did say any info would be great so here you have it.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Can you explain what a Curves Gym is. Does it need special equipment or is it the sort of thing you could set up in any hall?

I am thinking of the English Speaking Club in El Campello if all you need is premises and no special equipment.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

There wasn't a curves gym in Alicante city last year. There was a holiday gym, a women's gym, an 02 wellness centre I think it was called..


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

DunWorkin said:


> Can you explain what a Curves Gym is. Does it need special equipment or is it the sort of thing you could set up in any hall?
> 
> I am thinking of the English Speaking Club in El Campello if all you need is premises and no special equipment.


Yes, it does have special equipment so you couldn't just set it up in any hall.


----------

